# 29.5's On 2003 Big Bear??



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i have an 03 big bear with,epi clutch kit,HMF,Jeted,custom TEAMWAY2DEEP snorkel, and ss 108's with 27in laws, i have confidence that it will turn them but i would like to know what it would take to run floor boards on, btw it is SRA


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

a custom huge lift or make a custom floor board and use a mud flap to make up to keep the mud off


----------



## shouthern_mudder (Jul 6, 2009)

It will turn them easy. But fitting them I don't know I don't have much time with the SRA BB's but had them on a 08 with no problems but it was IRS.


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

I had them on my 04 and it will spin them all day but it will rip the 
mess out of all your fenders


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ All day on dry ground maybe.


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

^have you ever had a big bear? They pull like a tractor on first gear.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I've ridden several. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Don don (Apr 29, 2012)

There awesome


----------

